# Thanx Furtry!



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

I was able to go to Furtry's class last night after a bit of a hiatus from going. What a great time! All the students were hardworking and inspired me to work just as hard! Great group of people!

Thanx once again for putting up with me. I apologize for being unable to go out with you afterwards.

:cheers:


----------



## Rommel (Mar 18, 2003)

Please describe how the class went so that others can have training ideas.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

It was a lot of systema grappling. ie - what happens if you are attacked by a larger opponent and taken to the ground. The how-to escape but do damage on the way out. How to keep yourself calm when you find yourself there and good positioning and how to find it in a situation that you might not like. 

Plus more!


----------



## Rommel (Mar 19, 2003)

How many times have you attended Furtry's classes?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

Will be there again this weekend...


----------

